# The "We Want Hayes" Petition/Official I love Chuck Hayes Thread



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

Ok ok, it had to be done.

The kid is a beast on the boards!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

He'll be the next Big Ben :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

It's just one game, but dang what a one game he had. I'll wait for a few more games before I declare love for this kid though.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

I LOVE CHUCK HAYES!!!

And I miss him too.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

^ i love that signature


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

this is was, only his 2nd game with the team? Nice performance!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



kisstherim said:


> He'll be the next Big Ben :biggrin:


maybe better than big ben? (he scores more than 10 a game) but only his 2nd NBA game and pulls out a 12 and 13 performance in 30+ minutes, props to him :biggrin:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



CrackerJack said:


> maybe better than big ben? (he scores more than 10 a game) but only his 2nd NBA game and pulls out a 12 and 13 performance in 30+ minutes, props to him :biggrin:



I would call him the hobo's Chuck Barkley.

Anyone call for a pitbull? Chuck Hayes is your man.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

I dunno...the bulls aren't THAT good in snatching boards, are they? I heart Mr. Hayes also, but to say he is on a level as Big Ben? You could be right...or he could disappoint in the next few games...you can find out on Sunday, when they roll into Wallace country!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

I'm not gonna christen him Afro Wallace jr either, out of respect to Ben. But dang, this kid was an absolute beast out there. Even when he didn't get the ball he was in the 'fray' trying to make something happen. He's the antithesis of Swift, just out there in the Right Places, making the Right plays, being a smart efficient rebounder and defender. That was like the type of performance you'd expect from a top rookie draft pick, not an undrafted one.
He's a Rudy T guy, the 2nd coming of Otis Thorpe! :clap: I just hope we keep this guy! We need to just sign Hayes, and Lucas for bottom basement contracts for the rest of the year, and let them and Luther play and get some chemistry for next year. I have to say how impressive it is to watch someone really hustle but make a difference...Yes Bowen hustles, but he doesn't impact the game at all, and he is an offensive liabilty, that cannot be overlooked.  But I do respect him for trying.

Bottom line, and I'm sure I will hear computer cuss words for this, we need to just Scrap the Stromile Swift project and trade him before the deadline for a shooter at the 2 spot or big 4 spot. Stro has NEVER put that kind of stamp on a game even if he's scoring well. Hayes did it in one game. But I doubt Jeff will keep him around or give him minutes once Stro returns, or Barry for that matter.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

Not like Ben Wallace. Hayes has very little athleticism, he'll never be the jumper like Ben. A more realistic, but still favorable, comparison is Kenny Thomas. Thomas can't be much taller and has a similar skill set. i can see Hayes keeping a spot in some rotation in the league, just a smart player and good rebounder. Plays good D too.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

WOW, Hayes just missed one shot in this game. 12 rebs, 7 pts (3-4) in just 20 mins. :clap:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

I'm in. Sign me up for the Chuck Hayes fan club too. This guy played well against a decent big man in Magliore. I think I would trade Swifts 10 pts and 5 rebs for Hayes' 7 pts and 10 rebs per game. 

We can officially trade Swift now. How much longer will he be out?


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



kisstherim said:


> WOW, Hayes just missed one shot in this game. 12 rebs, 7 pts (3-4) in just 20 mins. :clap:


again 10+ rbs...amazing,isnt it?
keep up, Hayes,u can do better! :banana:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

See how he plays against the bobcats. but i think that he is a real good fit right now on this team. someone who actually is hungry to play. He makes this team a little more bearable to watch now with Tmac back in the fray.

im sorry but stro is taking way to long to heal from this injury he has scratched eyeball i think it was.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

*I LOVE CHUCK HAYES*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

count me in again


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

I have so much confidence in this guy now I've added him to my fantasy team :biggrin:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



Yao Mania said:


> I have so much confidence in this guy now I've added him to my fantasy team :biggrin:


that may be the best compliment i heard so far of mr. hayes. way to go YM


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

is he better than Lonny Baxter though?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

i think he is way better than baxter. he rebound better and hustles his *** of every minute on the court and he is fiesty. just last night i say the jump ball between him and caroll and that proved right there that he is a very hungy baller. and i know the league has noticed this rare gem in Hayes. So the rockets better not let him go.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

Damn, this guy is only 6'6 but rebounds like a freaking machine. Nice find Houston.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

Well, seems like Gumby don't love him yet:

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3633011.html



> To the untrained eye, it seemed Hayes was a key reason the Rockets overcame an early 13-point deficit for only their second win in 11 home games since Dec. 6. But Van Gundy pointed out Thursday that Hayes had some defensive problems in the fourth quarter that could slice his playing time, which ultimately could benefit Swift.
> 
> "If (Hayes) trots back (on defense) like he did (Wednesday) night, you probably won't see him playing with Yao (Ming) or Tracy (McGrady)," Van Gundy said. "His transition defense in the fourth quarter was unimaginable.
> 
> "If he continues that way, don't worry, it'll be a one- or two-shot deal. I've seen a little bit of a downtrend in some areas."


Ouch, tough words... but I guess it'll help to keep Chuckie on his feet and improve on his flaws


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



Yao Mania said:


> Well, seems like Gumby don't love him yet:
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3633011.html
> 
> ...


Its van gundy style. What i love about him, hes not soft what so ever. And actually now i think chuckie is gonna work on that. I dont know, for some reason i see him being a real brigh light of the future...And for some reason he also reminds me of a smaller, undeveloped barkley...


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Its van gundy style. What i love about him, hes not soft what so ever. And actually now i think chuckie is gonna work on that. I dont know, for some reason i see him being a real brigh light of the future...And for some reason he also reminds me of a smaller, undeveloped barkley...


I don't get that comparison at all. Aside from height. Hayes is not very athletic at all, he really has no jumping ability whatsoever. A more accurate comparison can be made with Kenny Thomas.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



cambyblockingyou said:


> I don't get that comparison at all. Aside from height. Hayes is not very athletic at all, he really has no jumping ability whatsoever. A more accurate comparison can be made with Kenny Thomas.


Maybe Kenny, but I see him more at worst another Malik Rose when SA won their 1st title. He came in off the bench and was a lockeroom guy, put up quick hustle points, D'd up, and brought energy. At his best he reminds of a non-insane young Ron Artest w/ the Bulls. He didn't have the offensive potency that he does now. Hey, when you have desire, its POSSIBLE, JUST MAY NOT BE PROBABLE. :biggrin: Wow a non crazy Ronnie Artest, sounds pretty good.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

NOO!! I had tickets to go to the game but I had a league game to play tonight so I had to turn them down.. but the people who did go ended up seeing Chuck Hayes after the game and got a picture with him!!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

Let me in.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



Pasha The Great said:


> NOO!! I had tickets to go to the game but I had a league game to play tonight so I had to turn them down.. but the people who did go ended up seeing Chuck Hayes after the game and got a picture with him!!


awesome, did u tell him how much we love him around here? :biggrin:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

I would've if I had gone to the game


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

Chuck Hayes may become the Rocket's best find in years. Maybe I'm exaggerating, but I'm loving his effort right now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

^i agree!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

Well he won't be anybody's favorite if he doesn't play, no minutes for our super subs vs. the Knicks, Bowen and Swift get them all? Sorry sorry stupid coach! Damn I'd wish they'd freakin fire him..Why doesn't he play the best working lineups? When the teams would collapse on Dream, Rudy would put Horry or Bullard as his post-passer, open shots for them that they would just always seem to knock down. Seems simple to me, find a PF who can actually shot from Three? Other teams seem to be noticing the MishMatch they have every damn game doing that Gumby! That''s a great playbook you got there Play Doo for brains.

And one more thing, I know Bowen Swift and Dke are all signed to 'real respectable' NBA deals, but if they're not helping the team improve or actually win, they shouldn't play. I can't see what DKe did in the last few games to outbid Baxter for playing time? Swift, no he hasn't played better than Hayes, not even in his wettest dreams...and Luther, other than his size theres' no way his minutes should be cut in favor of Bowens? _Now if Barrys' hitting his jumper I can see playing him 15 min a game, he can impact the game quickly. None of those other guys can make an IMPACT on the team or the game, even if they don't make mistakes_. Gumby once said the other guys wait for a Tracy or Yao miracle all the time, well, that's probably because so many of our guys are very limited players? So don't get upset when they don't drive to the hole, or they make individual TOs, or not box out? And it seems to me, nobody knows all the plays on this team. So I can't point to any one guy and say 'well he sucks since he doesn't know where to go...' NOBODY DOES.. That's why we have shotclock violations all the time. 

I can't begin to ignore the blatant coaches deficiencies on this team? There is no way some of dudes on this team get any significant roll on other teams, not just great ones, just aver. teams? 
I've said it before, if you cannot make the coach want to sit Howard at this stage in his career, you stink. :biggrin: The guy can barely jump at all, but he's a good passer, and generally makes good decisions. Obviously Hayes is very undersized, but he more than makes up for it. I give the MI Heat credit for seeing that Udonis Haslem is more vital to their teams' success than Zo, or Toine. Its good to have both forwards, but they haven't done anything better this year w/ Toine, than last year with Haslem and Lattener? Its not always whose the best guy or the flashiest guys, its the who fits our team best guys. To me Hayes fits this team better than anyone on our bench from last or this year. I like LU Head but he's very small to not have better penatration skills, but I think he's hardworking and can improve. _ (I love the way he hasn't been hitting anything lately, but still had the confidence to shoot a pullup 3 on the Knicks_.) The kid has great defensive instincts you cannot teach, guarding the perimeter is difficult for all rookies, he's got a great foundation IMO. :clap: You should look at a guys impact to your team, not his paycheck, or how much you committed to him financially. Don't be too proud to admit you made a mistake! Jeez, obviously no one's getting canned for anything this season or they would've already. Gumby and Dawson, and whoever the heck our sorry VP of Player Personnel is..


----------



## durvasa (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

I was also dissapointed Chuck Hayes didn't play. I'm sure Van Gundy did it because of the Knick's big front-line, but Howard doesn't play big at all. He only has one more blocked shot (7 to 6) all season!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



ThaShark316 said:


> Ok ok, it had to be done.
> 
> The kid is a beast on the boards!


who in the hell is chuck hayes?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



TheBigDonut said:


> who in the hell is chuck hayes?


KFC!!


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

I'm glad that he's playing so well. The guy is all heart and never gives less than 100%. He needs to be getting more minutes IMO.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*



BlueBaron said:


> I'm glad that he's playing so well. The guy is all heart and never gives less than 100%. He needs to be getting more minutes IMO.



man! He does need more time. If we didnt have such a streak risking right now, id say start the kid a few games, see what kind of 1st quarter hustle he brings to the table. I know we can use his early burst of energy and heart to get the rockets going.

I hope Hayes stayes with us for a while. Not so often you get a player like him.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Official I LOVE CHUCK HAYES THREAD*

They'd be crazy to let him go. He's only going to get better and better.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

The name is quite as impactful as the we want head petition, but nonetheless, give us hayes.


i'd add this to my sig, but i dont really control my sig anymore


*Go NeTs*


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

yep hayes is good...

i relaly dont want to see juwan playing another minute.. took 3 shots n made 0 when rockets were closing in on mavs


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

You know I am on board!!!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

Yeah, your name kinda gives it away. :biggrin: 

Houston definitely needs to keep Hayes. Anytime you find a player that hustles hard and *has the ability to grab double figure rebounds on any given night*, you gotta do what you can to keep him.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

I'm in.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

sign me in


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

sign me up for sure!


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

i am in, plz trade ryan bowen plz. hayes is much better at SF or PF


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

XX, signed Demiloy.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

Hayes is a legit PF and it doesn't matter that he's 6'7" because that's basically what Shawn Marion is and he's pulling 10's down every night. So haters can say what they want, but size is no factor.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

Hell yea!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

Damn, seems like the love for Head has gone downhill lately.... 

But you gotta love Hayes too, hard to not like him every since Ballscientist started calling him KFC :laugh:

Sign me up!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*



Yao Mania said:


> since Ballscientist started calling him KFC :laugh:



 where was this??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*



HayesFan said:


> where was this??


Various threads, I don't even know where to start looking. I think he even had one in the NBA General forum where he compared Hayes to Shaq and Duncan by posting their 48mins stats :laugh:

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3737123.html



> "The only one that hasn't gotten a shot is ( Maciej) Lampe. And yet, I think we're playing the guys that give us the best chance to win. <b>The only decision I ever have is Chuck ( Hayes), Stromile ( Swift) or Deke ( Dikembe Mutombo), what two of three or what one of three (to play), but Chuck I think at times gets short-changed."</b>
> 
> Other than Lampe, Van Gundy said every player has had an opportunity to earn more playing time, though he said Hayes has actually played better when playing less.
> 
> <b>"When given consistent minutes, he hasn't performed as consistently as when given inconsistent minutes," Van Gundy said. "When given inconsistent minutes, he's been great."</b>


So Gumby admits he's not giving Hayes the mins he deserves!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

where do i sign?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*



> "When given consistent minutes, he hasn't performed as consistently as when given inconsistent minutes," Van Gundy said. "When given inconsistent minutes, he's been great."


It's rather frightening that I ACTUALLY understood that statement. Chuck is going to fight for the right to play no matter what minutes you give him, but I would imagine that if he doesn't get in for one game, then the next game his sense of urgency is greater.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: The "We Want Hayes" Petition*

ok hope you guys don't mind me merging the threads, pretty much the same thing and now it looks like Chucky's getting more love :biggrin:


----------



## cteddo (Mar 8, 2006)

This is a no brainer...... Chuck brings more to the game than any Rocket except Yao. If you want Chuck to shoot just tell him to, and he will. Chuck has always been the "TEAM" player. coach?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am glad others have started to appreciate his game. Very cerebral player, extremely smart and the kind of guy who plays winning basketball. I am surprised he doesnt get as much minutes as he should, but hopefully that will change.


----------

